# Mecanisme/kaliber foto's.



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

vandaag bij mijn maat ff de kluis geopend en enkele klokjes vanbinnen gefotografeerd. Ik laat de foto's spreken, hier is toch geen uitleg voor.....

*Titus*

















*Longines herenhorloge*

















*Omega Constellation heren
*
























*Mini zak/hanger-klokje
*
























*Omega DeVille lady's
*
































*Longines lady's
*
































Mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Leuk :-!

Maken we er gelijk een 'laat je uurwerk zien' topic van?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> Leuk :-!
> 
> Maken we er gelijk een 'laat je uurwerk zien' topic van?


Doen!!!!!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Oef, moet ik even Flickr doorzoeken hoor...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

GuySie said:


>


fwie-fwiewwww !!!!!! (= fluittoon ;-) )


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmmmm, uurwerkjes leuk!!! Ik ben gek op uurwerkjes. ;-) Kom door dit topic tot te ontdekking dat ik relatief weinig foto's heb van de uurwerkjes,...... terwijl ik ze altijd openmaak. Uitzondering zijn nieuw gekochte modellen.

Mijn duit in het zakje en uiteraard met wel een beetje tekst, zodat duidelijk is waar jullie naar kijken. Echter vermoed ik dat de meeste er wel bekend mee zijn. ;-)

Een Certina 25-651 een ondergewaardeerd uurwerk. Erg degelijk en uniek door zijn DS-systeem (Dual Shock).


Certina blue ribbon 25-651 automatic 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een 7750, maar door Eberhard aangepast met kolomwiel. Heb deze verkocht, wilde één keer iets proberen met Romeinse cijfers,......


Eberhard Extra Forte Roue o Colonnes 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

De eerder voorgestelde Enicar AR1124 met maar liefst 33 jewels. Een bijzonder uurwerkje met erg goede amplitude. Zeker aangezien dit de versie zonder datum is.


Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Pas nog voorbij gekomen. Hamilton 926 uurwerk met Saftey Pinion systeem. Uurwerkje is maanden aan gewerkt en waarschijnlijk door één persoon.


Hamilton pocket watch 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Mooi groot uurwerk van Hamilton voor een chronometer gemaakt voor de Navy. Caliber 22.


Hamilton type 22 Deck Watch with Outer Box 09.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Een degelijk uurwerk van IWC de '89. Veel gebruikt en heeft zijn sporen ruim verdiend. Gelukkig zijn er relatief veel geproduceerd dus nog goed te vinden.


IWC 89 RG 16 by Bidle, on Flickr

(Niet van mij) Een mooi klein IWC cal.41 uurwerk. Goed te zien dat ook hier het uurwerkje netjes is afgewerkt. Verder niet direct speciaal.


IWC kal41 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

(Niet van mij) Drie keer raden wat dit voor uurwerk is en 1x raden waar dit uurwerk op gebaseerd is!!! Dat laatste weten helaas veel te weinig mensen.


Laco 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een Durowe 451 in een LIP. Een werkpaard die je niet veel meer tegenkomt. Voor mij toch ook redelijk ondergewaardeerd.


LIP Dauphine 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

(Niet van mij, maar staat wel ergen iets vergelijkbaars op een lijstje) Mooi uurwerkje van Longines.


Longines big vintage 11.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Nog een mooie Longines chronometer uit een deckwatch. Mooi afgewerkt en loopt erg precies, wat natuurlijk ook van belang was. Deckwatches is een verhaal apart en zeker de moeite om je in te verdiepen.


Longines Deck Watch 3 Tier Box 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Caliber 22 van Minerva enkel dan in een mooie horlogekast. Uurwerk is in 1921 gelanceerd en gemaakt tot 1942. Toch hadden ze niet voldoende NOS uurwerken en hebben er 6 nog voorzien van een zwanenhals. 


Minerva 140th Anniversary 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Caliber 48 van André Frey ontworpen op basis van de Gulde Snede. Voor mij een echte topper heb er hier te veel van liggen,..... onder een foto met een mooi afgewerkte met zwanenhals.


Minerva vintage ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 13 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een mooi Venus 175 caliber wat voor de meeste bekend is, maar wellicht niet dat die ook door André Frey is ontworpen. Dit ver voordat hij uiteindelijk eigenaar werd van Minerva. Horloge is gemaakt ter ere van 90 jarig bestaan van Minerva chrono's. Zouden er 300 gemaakt worden, helaas konden ze maar 97 NOS uurwerken vinden. (laatste informatie heb ik bevestigd gekregen door de huidige technische directeur. Hij heeft nog met André Frey gewerkt.)


Minerva Heritage 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een Movado ETA2600. Op zichzelf een een echt werkpaardje wat z'n werk verstaat. Deze is wel erg mooi afgewerkt, helaas nog niet voor de volle 100% zeker of het gedaan is door Movado zelf. Zit hier in een bijzonder horloge dat door Max Bill is ontworpen,... the Rainbow.


Movado Max Bill 29 Bill Time by Bidle, on Flickr

Een mooi degelijk uurwerkje van Omega caliber 510.


Omega 1954 08 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een caliber 625 enkel te vinden in dames horloges. Heb deze onlangs gekregen en het is een leuk en degelijk uurwerk.


Omega De Ville lady 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Omega 30T3PC of beter bekend als caliber 265. Mooi en degelijk uurwerk en voorzien van shocksysteem.


Omega Trésor 1949 265 30T3PC 08a by Bidle, on Flickr

Een Patek 324SC. Erg mooi en degelijk uurwerk in een Nautilus en in diverse andere Pateks. Het is de opvolger van de 315SC en vanaf 2012 in de Nautilus. (De 315 vanaf 2006 bij de herlancering van de Nautilus). Grootste verschil is het tikgetal van 3 naar 4Hz. (21.600 => 28.800).

Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Het kleinste uurwerkje (niet groter dan een vingertopje) dat ik heb,.... heel eerlijk nooit echt gekeken van welk huis dit is. Dit terwijl het er toch mooi uit ziet.

Rochemont 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een Chezard 116 dat tikt als een quartz. Erg bijzondere complicatie en erg gaaf dat deze zo mooi is afgewerkt.


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Een ST19 gebaseerd op de Venus175. Kwaliteit is toch een stuk minder, desondanks een degelijk uurwerkje. Volgens de kenners de degelijkste Chinese chronograaf.


Seagull 1963 reissue 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Mooi uurwerkje van Union. Komt uit de Glaheutte fabriek, maar Union is daar dan ook onderdeel van. Deze is gemaakt ter ere van Julius Bergter. Hierop werden modules geplaatst zoals een chronograaf. Het ziet er mooi uit, maar wel mechanisch afgewerkt (overigens niks mis mee.).

Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 09 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vulcain de eerste uurwerkjes met alarm en dit is één van de allereerste. 


Vulcain Cricket vintage 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

De laatste voor nu de caliber 135 van Zenith. Onlangs al iets over geschreven.


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

hoe krijgen jullie die foto's ZOOOOOO scherp?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Dat kleine "zak horloge" is dat uurwerkje toevallig een France Ebauches 68?..










Daar moet je naar zoeken.. onder de balans het FE logo, en het kalibernummer onder het ankerrad..(toegegeven.. het bakje is smerig. maar ze moest nog gewassen worden..

Ik heb er laatst een paar op de werkbank gehad..










die "grote" in het midden is een Lorsa Caliber 14.










en.. dan heb ik nog mijn 2 "gemodificeerde" ETA 2763's... zijkanten van de bruggen gepolijst, en de randen gefacetteerd..


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Dat kleine "zak horloge" is dat uurwerkje toevallig een France Ebauches?


Het is een Aurore , de kast is volledig 925 sterling zilver, daarom is het vrij dof, het kan eens een poetsdoekje gebruiken.

































Het kroontje is een mooie blauwe saffier.
de "krassen" in het glas zijn door de foto veroorzaakt, in het echt zie je ze niet......
Mvg,
Inca


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Inca Bloc said:


> hoe krijgen jullie die foto's ZOOOOOO scherp?


Spiegelreflexen, goede lenzen en nog wat nabewerking op de computer. Bij mij iig, ik gok bij Bidle ook. En dan nog wat niveaus op camera en lens boven mij


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Leuk :-!
> 
> Maken we er gelijk een 'laat je uurwerk zien' topic van?


Deze fotos zijn wel erg goed....very good use of macro, Martin!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

GuySie said:


> Spiegelreflexen, goede lenzen en nog wat nabewerking op de computer. Bij mij iig, ik gok bij Bidle ook. En dan nog wat niveaus op camera en lens boven mij


 hm, ik had vroeger een goede Leica en Hasselbladt (kenners en ex-en wéten waarom ;-) ), maar dat was nog met filmrolletjes.......Tegenwoordig heeft mijn "s4active" méér megapixel dan mijn (weliswaar basismodel)Canon Eos van enkele jaren oud......Echter meer megapixel maakt geen betere foto's. Tijd dat inca investeert in een laatstenieuwe eos of iets vergelijkbaar denk ik.....


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Megapixels zeggen inderdaad niks. Sensor formaat en optiek bepalen alles. Een lens heeft ook een optische resolutie, en met die stukjes plastic in telefoons zul je nooit het oplossend vermogen halen waar ze mee adverteren. Daarnaast heb je bij die kleine sensoren heel snel last van veel ruis. Alleen met veel licht krijg je mooie resultaten. 
Dankzij goede beeldbewerking kunnen apple en consorten nog wat fatsoenlijks uit de foto's halen. Wél knap gedaan trouwens.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Inca Bloc said:


> hm, ik had vroeger een goede Leica en Hasselbladt (kenners en ex-en wéten waarom ;-) ), maar dat was nog met filmrolletjes.......Tegenwoordig heeft mijn "s4active" méér megapixel dan mijn (weliswaar basismodel)Canon Eos van enkele jaren oud......Echter meer megapixel maakt geen betere foto's. Tijd dat inca investeert in een laatstenieuwe eos of iets vergelijkbaar denk ik.....


Nah, deel van mijn pics zijn geschoten met mijn oude setup: Canon 350d uit 2005, 50mm 1.8 lens, DX extension tubes en een externe 430EX flitser. Allemaal oud spul, nieuw is niet noodzakelijk beter.

Overigens, Leica en Hasselblad *kwijl*


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Gelukkig heb ik bij de meeste van mijn horloges een 'see-thorugh' achterkant, dus hoef ik ze nog nier persé open te maken.

Hieronder mijn foto's van de binnenwerkjes die ik momenteel heb (niet erg speciaal allemaal, maar goed, hoe meer foto's, hoe beter?  ):

Omega Geneve - cal 613



De zeer gewone ETA van mijn Visodate



Dezelfde gewone ETA, maar dan van mijn Kemmner 



Seiko 7S36



Omega cal 283



Nomos Ludwig - caliber Bèta



Omega Seamaster AT - cal 8500


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ik zal vanavond ook eens wat kalibers plaatsen. Allemaal onbekend vaag spul, zal vast wel interessant zijn.

Edit: de foto's die ik nu al heb. (mogen vast opnieuw, niet echt macro)

Cjiaba loopwerk










Quarts in een 'Cows', mij onbekend.










Hema reiswekker










Seagull 3620 Grade I (in de Kemmner)










ETA 2763 (Kaiserstunde)










ETA 2789-1 (Lasita), loopt niet, veer lijkt maximaal opgewonden te zijn.










Orient C497-71503 (dames horloge)










Prisma 33E631003 (helaas bleek de gmt wijzerset onbetrouwbaar, heb ik niet meer)










Ruhla (knutselwerk, geen flauw idee hoeik het balanswiel er weer in zet zodat het horloge ook weer gaat werken)










Waar ik weet wat voor loopwerk er in zit, daar staat ie bij, de rest het merk van het horloge waar ie in zit.

Ik heb ook nog een foto van een rule-9 horloge, maar het merk wat het voor moest stellen staat nog op de rotor, dus die post ik maar niet. Dat loopwerk gaat nog een kleer uit elkaar om op te lappen. (en de rotor schoon te krijgen)

Edit. de geidentificeerde ETA's bij de juiste foto opgenomen.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Martin_B said:


> Megapixels zeggen inderdaad niks. Sensor formaat en optiek bepalen alles. Een lens heeft ook een optische resolutie, en met die stukjes plastic in telefoons zul je nooit het oplossend vermogen halen waar ze mee adverteren. Daarnaast heb je bij die kleine sensoren heel snel last van veel ruis. Alleen met veel licht krijg je mooie resultaten.
> Dankzij goede beeldbewerking kunnen apple en consorten nog wat fatsoenlijks uit de foto's halen. Wél knap gedaan trouwens.


Idd verassend wat ze uit die kleine sensoren halen. Ben overigens ook benieuwd naar de Iphone 6. Volgens enkele geruchten komt daar weer een nieuw stukje techniek in te zitten. 
Zelf een Nikkon man en nu al 1,5jr aan het wachten op mijn nieuwe camera, maar komt nog wel. Daarnaast enkele oude camera's liggen die leuk zijn voor de heb. Ook nog steeds twee doka's en dat blijft leuk om mee te spelen. Helemaal omdat het uit de goede tijd stamt; Toen foto's maken nog foto's maken was.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

da's een bekende.. voor mij dan een ETA 2763.. leuk "oefenwerkje"..

en die laatste.. goedkoop pin-lever werkje.. heb ik ook al eens op de werkbank gehad.. als je'm netjes schoonmaakt en olie geeft, loopt ie als een zonnetje


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> da's een bekende.. voor mij dan een ETA 2763.. leuk "oefenwerkje"..


Leuk om te weten, is een gedoneerd horloge, waarvan ik de kast heb opgelapt. Het loopwerk doet het prima.



Arie Kabaalstra said:


> en die laatste.. goedkoop pin-lever werkje.. heb ik ook al eens op de werkbank gehad.. als je'm netjes schoonmaakt en olie geeft, loopt ie als een zonnetje


Hij loopt prima, nadeel is dat de balansas (heet dat losliggende onderdeel zo?) eruit kwam vallen en ik geen flauw idee heb hoe die er in hoort te ziten. In ruststand zo monteren dat het loopwerk niet op hol slaat lukt wel, maar hij blijft dan niet lopen. Moet er een bepaalde spanning zitten op dat veertje? Ik zou 'm graag weer werkend hebben.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hier een heel leuk en informatieve link: A Day in Watch School Part 6: Hairsprings

Op Youtube kun je ook de benodigde filmpjes zien.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Daar gaan we dan eens uitgebreid naar zoeken en op inlezen. Het 'kreng' kwam eruit, dus kan ie er ook weer in.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/i-bored-cheap-pokectwatch-service-948546.html

Hier.. ik heb laatst een identiek werkje onder handen gehad.. was een leuk klusje.. Ik heb er even een heel verslag van gemaakt.. als ze niet blijven lopen, dan is dat meestal omdat ze vuil zijn..

een Pinlever movement heeft meer interne wrijving, in dit geval ook vanwege het ontbreken van robijntjes.. uiteen nemen, schoonmaken, olieën is eigenlijk de enige remedie.. maar t is wel een priegelwerkje..

maar... als je het voor elkaar krijgt.. dan loopt ze weer.. en je hebt wat geleerd..


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat is mijn insteek. Zojuist een elektrostaat paneel aangevallen en weer werkend gekregen. Altijd spannend als je een ader los hebt liggen en als je verder zoekt blijkt dat deze een flink stuk korter is dan de isolatie waar ie uit komt. (en de isolatie voor dat missende deel groen is van binnen)










Maar om op de balansas terug te komen, die moet in rust gemonteerd worden met het pinnetje voor het armpje netjes tussen beide punten van de vork van het armpje? (geen flauw idee hoe dat slinger achtige ding onder de as heet) In jouw verslag de foto vlak voor de balansas er weer in zit.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Ik ben ook nog niet helemaal op de hoogte van het juiste jargon.. maar de "piton" moet tussen de "hoorns" op het anker vallen.. de Piton is dat kleine pennetje aan de balans as, dat dus iedere keer een zetje krijgt van het ankertje..

Als ik een Balans monteer, dan zet ik het Anker meestal in een bepaalde stand, zodat ik het balansje er zo tussen kan draaien.. 
Vantevoren de Veerton een paar slagen opdraaien.. dan blijft het ankertje ook staan

als de balansbrug links van het anker zit, dan zet ik het anker naar rechts.. en draai ik de balans rechtsom.. oogloupe erbij, en als de balansas in het lagertje valt, zit de boel meestal wel goed.. dan zet ik de brug op zijn plek, en zorg ervoor dat ook die tap op zijn plek komt te zitten.. de schroef draai ik er een paar slagen in.. zodat de brug er niet meer af kan.. dan ... ofwel even het uurwerk in zijn geheel een "slagje" geven.. of een pufje lucht op de balans.. zodat ie in beweging komt.. dan gaat het uurwerk al lopen.. dan kun je voorzichtig de balansbrug vastschroeven.. en het werkje verder opwinden.. meteen een drupje Olie in het lager aan beide zijden.. en klaar.. 

Heel moeilijk vind ik het niet.. maar je hebt er wel een goed oog en een vaste hand voor nodig..
Maar.. het moment dat het balansje in beide lagertjes valt, en het uurwerkje als vanzelf weer tot leven komt.. dat is en blijft een magisch moment..


----------

